# Slowing down an air pump?



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it doable? The missus has an air stone in her betta tank, and it is too much flow thru the filter, and the top of the tank will be full of bubbles (the betta can't make a bubble nest, and he seems to get stressed out.)

Can you slow/limit these things?


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

maybe if you put it into a 3 way valve and cracked open an empty valve to vent excess pressure may work


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

you could try something like this http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17337/si1316901/cl0/leesplastic2wayvalve2pk


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

perfect, thanks guys!


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Just like Green posted. Get a 2-way Check Valve from Big Al's or even Walmart. All you have to do is cut your tubing from the pump to the stone then attach the freshly cut tube onto either end of the valve and presto you can control air  Haha. Where you want to place the check valve is up to you, preferrably somewhere that is easily accessible.


----------

